# It's tough being a pet...



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

My lot are so spoilt they have their own sofa. Where's Candy? She'll be upstairs on MY bed!!




























And here is Candy herself giving me evil eyes. How dare I tell her to lay on the floor? HOW DARE I???










The look that will terrify strangers when she's fully grown but will always receive a "Cuuuute!!" from me 










See this sofa? It's mine.










This chair? Yeah it's mine too. What exactly are YOU going to do about it??


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So cute Sequeena....lovely pics.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Your pets are gorgeous 

the pup has grown so much already!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!!! Great piccies!!!!!

I know how you feel! With a dog and 4 cats i never get any space on my sofa or bed!

Luna is getting more and more gorgeous! And Cotton  how big is she?! Crikey i remember her from the little kitten when you took her!!
xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> So cute Sequeena....lovely pics.





Verbatim said:


> Your pets are gorgeous
> 
> the pup has grown so much already!


Thank you both 

Luna is HUGE! It seems that every night she's growing another inch! We haven't had her long (2 or 3 weeks, can't remember!) and she's already outgrown her collar


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!! Great piccies!!!!!
> 
> I know how you feel! With a dog and 4 cats i never get any space on my sofa or bed!
> 
> ...


Don't they just drive you mad?!

Cotton has come on really well I'm so proud of her  I really thought this move would be tough for her but she's adjusted amazingly!! She's a little bugger though, she's as quick as lightning and if you don't have both eyes on her at all times she will be out the back door when I let the dogs out!

Luckily she's not interested in wandering yet - she sits underneath the kitchen window but it is a reminder for me that she is rapidly getting to the point where she needs to be neutered. If she does decide to wander one day I don't want her coming home with a litter full of surprises


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh and for comparison;

Cotton's first day at home (10 weeks);









Cotton now (almost 5 months);








Would you believe I was on the floor taking a pic of a sleeping Luna when Cotton came from underneath me and just laid there - bloody attention seeker that she is!!

Lmao just found this pic - I have to get it framed!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Don't they just drive you mad?!
> 
> Cotton has come on really well I'm so proud of her  I really thought this move would be tough for her but she's adjusted amazingly!! She's a little bugger though, she's as quick as lightning and if you don't have both eyes on her at all times she will be out the back door when I let the dogs out!
> 
> Luckily she's not interested in wandering yet - she sits underneath the kitchen window but it is a reminder for me that she is rapidly getting to the point where she needs to be neutered. If she does decide to wander one day I don't want her coming home with a litter full of surprises


Yep all my lot drive me nuts! Lol!! In the best way!

Bless her! I know how you feel though! My cats dart out as soon as the door is open!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Yep all my lot drive me nuts! Lol!! In the best way!
> 
> Bless her! I know how you feel though! My cats dart out as soon as the door is open!


I have to agree, they are soooo funny 

lmao I may aswell install a catgflap and be done with it! :laugh:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh i forgot to mention.............to anyone reading..........

Cotton and Luna are mine really. Sequeena is just 'pet sitting' :laugh::lol: but then so is Sky and Candy and they are now apparently ''theirs''.............  LOL!
xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Oh i forgot to mention.............to anyone reading..........
> 
> Cotton and Luna are mine really. Sequenna is just 'pet sitting' :laugh::lol: but then so is Sky and Candy and they are now apparently ''theirs''.............  LOL!
> xx


You've been on the vino again haven't ya?? What am I going to do with you woman :laugh:

You will never take my Sky baby!!! *gets a saddle and rides her far far away!!*


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> You've been on the vino again haven't ya?? What am I going to do with you woman :laugh:
> 
> You will never take my Sky baby!!! *gets a saddle and rides her far far away!!*


I have actually   :001_tt2:

Thats My Sky, My Candy, My Luna, My Cotton..............you rogued them!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

P.S....I bet you dread the day next year when i get over........  :001_tt2:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I have actually   :001_tt2:
> 
> Thats My Sky, My Candy, My Luna, My Cotton..............you rogued them!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> P.S....I bet you dread the day next year when i get over........  :001_tt2:


Should have known!! 

I'm going to have to lock them away


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh and for comparison;
> 
> Cotton's first day at home (10 weeks);
> 
> ...


Stunning Pics Hun..one lucky lot..


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Stunning Pics Hun..one lucky lot..


Thank you hun  Hope things are ok with you xx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

wonderful pictures Sequeena....Jill ps can I come and steal the cat, the puppy, the dog oh and the other dog.........................


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> wonderful pictures Sequeena....Jill ps can I come and steal the cat, the puppy, the dog oh and the other dog.........................


Thanks Jill!!

Nooo you cannot steal my babies


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

All your pets are cute but your cat is stunning. I really want her


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Excellent pics

A bit like the sofa in my house lol

As i type i have Storm, Brooke and Stream on the sofa with me and Lilo sprawled across the other one and Kaydee and Miley are too lazy to even come down stairs this morning lol


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

ahh that last pic with the paws up is such a great pic!! they r all super cute epesh the boxer luna is it ?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

xgemma86x said:


> All your pets are cute but your cat is stunning. I really want her


 Mine!! 



Spaniel mad said:


> Excellent pics
> 
> A bit like the sofa in my house lol
> 
> As i type i have Storm, Brooke and Stream on the sofa with me and Lilo sprawled across the other one and Kaydee and Miley are too lazy to even come down stairs this morning lol


lmao dogs are lazy little sods at times aren't they!!



lozza84 said:


> ahh that last pic with the paws up is such a great pic!! they r all super cute epesh the boxer luna is it ?


Thanks  No Luna is a mastiff


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Aww fab pics!!


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Great pics!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> Aww fab pics!!





turkeylad said:


> Great pics!!!


Thank you both


----------

